# Roland "overcut"



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I've used my gx-24 for a couple of years now and once in a while it doesn't cut the very last little piece of a design. At the NBM show this week, the digital arts booth, which was demonstrating their rhinestone cutter, said that the reason is that their cutter is the only one that does an "overcut". In other words it cuts a little past the start point again. For cutting rhinestone designs, with tons of little holes, it MIGHT be helpful. Any of you rhinestoners run into any problems? Or was that typical "sales guy" talk?


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

I use a roland gx-24 for rhinestones and i also have the DAS software. It works for me and the designs i do, but as he stated the gx-24 does not have the overcut feature as their cutter does. It definitely helps but isn't completely necessary. One disadvantage with the gx-24 i have run into is the fact that i cant cut anything smaller than a 10ss stone. All in all, you wont need to buy a new cutter right away if you are not wanting to but just like us, we will get one eventually. Hope this helps you out a little. Good luck


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I think what you might find if you increase your design is the holes are not complete circles. Ensure you have complete circles and you will cut the same. You can also double cut your holes. Want smaller holes use a 60deg blade. Also to improve your cuts - menu - conditions - slow the speed of the cut and the up speed of the blade and this should improve your holes for stoining. Hopes this moves you along.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the responses.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

with the gx-24 the settings you will end up using for rhinestone templates are way different from what you would normal set your machine at. Just to cut normal relatively easy transfers i have the offset up i have the speed down using a 60 deg blade the blade depth down and a few others. Like I said, if you tinker enough with it you will get it to do what you need, but in the end a new cutter will eventually be the way to go specially if you use that gx-24 for plenty of other things like we do.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> I've used my gx-24 for a couple of years now and once in a while it doesn't cut the very last little piece of a design. At the NBM show this week, the digital arts booth, which was demonstrating their rhinestone cutter, said that the reason is that their cutter is the only one that does an "overcut". In other words it cuts a little past the start point again. For cutting rhinestone designs, with tons of little holes, it MIGHT be helpful. Any of you rhinestoners run into any problems? Or was that typical "sales guy" talk?


Jim,
The overcut function is on our larger cutters starting with the GX-300. The GX-24 does not have that function, but it is helpful for thicker materials. When a design is brought into Corel, Irv is correct that the circles don't close. That's a software issue. DAS software may not have that problem and RWearStudio doesn't have that problem, so it's a matter of doing some homework to figure out the right solution.

-Dana


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,
I have a roland gx24 and having problem with the designs that they are still attached with a very small area so when I weed ,they peel off the actual design too. so here is what I did.
I send the design to roland software,make sure your design is all broken to individual pieces, then select the edit tool( second one from the top) the select part of the design ,you will see small black squares will appear. but there is one that is white with black out line or one that is smaller than the others. that is the point that the blade starts to cut and ends it.so I click on that point to select it then right click then select "Divide the point" or press ALT+DEL. now you will see that your object is broken so you can overlap those two points about 1 millimeter .
and now you are done

I hope it all make sense


----------

